
How Much Money Does It Take To Be A TechCrunch50 Finalist? - rockstar9
http://www.sproutly.com/2008/09/12/how-much-money-does-it-take-to-be-a-techcrunch50-finalist/
======
vaksel
not really that surprising, if you follow techcrunch you can definitely see
that they value $$$ above else. The way they see it, is that someone got $$$
their idea got validated.

Thats why they cover YC startups so much, because PG does the leg work of
verifying that the ideas have merit and its worth reporting on it

------
fallentimes
The amount of money that some of these startups have already taken is mind
blowing. What the heck are they spending it on? I was under the (wrong)
impression that the vast majority of these companies had taken between $0 and
$500,000.

~~~
ScottWhigham
It's all about perspective. When it's just you or you + one other, you can
easily start thinking, "Man, I could do so much with only $200,000." But you
really couldn't - you just think you could. Oh sure, you could spend it all on
marketing and/or R&D to drive interest/adoption. But if you do blow it all on
those _and you are successful_ , you and your co-founder will no longer be
able to handle it all; you'll need an inside sales person, an outside sales
person, HY, bookkeeping, legal help, operational help, etc. And now you need
more money. And raising more money takes time. After all, you just got
$200,000 - "Why do you need more so soon?"

Don't get stuck in that mindset; plan for success and spec out your hires
before you get there. You'll quickly find that you'll be able to spend more
than you thought you could once you start writing your business plan.

------
josefresco
Oh man, what I could do with _only_ a few hundred thousand dollars of pure
development and UI work.

------
Herring
correlation != causation

------
phil_collins
i literally didn't know about a single one of those top 50 companies. what a
bunch of nonsense.

